# help! popping/rattling exhaust noise coming from around the cats



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

Help! 

Was driving around today and towards the end of the drive noticed that I had a very annoying noise coming from the exhaust (I think) on acceleration. Popping/rattling noise. Got out of the car and checked underneath, pushed throttle with my hand and determined it was definitely in the vicinity of the cats. There was also some exhaust/smoke coming from the left cat, not a lot, but still don't know if that's normal... The only thing I've done to the car is swapped the stock mufflers out for bullets, and that was over a month ago. This sound is definitely new...

Any ideas where to start? Obviously call the dealer on Monday, but short of that?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

still have your old muffs. cause the dealer (just maybe) will say your mod is the cause of your cats going bad


----------



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

How would a more freely flowing exhaust, thereby getting hot gases out more quickly, cause the cats to go bad? Isn't the cause for cat failure generally heat build-up caused by a clog/too much backpressure in the system?

I do still have the stockers.


----------

